# 35 gallon begginer south american biotope



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

pretty self explanatory and don't give me any "we will have different opinions about what will be cool" crud :roll: just give me a ideas :-D


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Platys, mollies, some tetras, i think maybe some gouramis


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

Gouramis are from asia and mollies are from central america. For a south american biotope i would go with some sort of pair of cichlid for a center piece. You could do a pair of anglel fish, festivum, rams both german and bolivian(proabably two pairs), keyhole cichilds(I would pick this one), appistogramas, or maybe some sort of acara but they proabably get too big. Then i would do a small hardy schooling tetra like black skirt, bleeding heart, rummy nose, and there are so many more. Get like 6-8. A bottim feeding bristlenose and a small group of 6-8 corydoras to add. And lastly some sort of livebearer. I suggest platys. Im pretty sure thier from south america. Guppies might work for the smaller species. But it is a matter of opinion but theres something for you to work with.

Good luck!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I like everything rrcoolj said, except for the addition of livebearers. Live bearers prefer a higher ph, all the fish aforementioned in his list prefer lower ph. Plus live-bearers are pretty messy/high bioload and would be pushing the limit of your stocking.


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

Kelso said:


> I like everything rrcoolj said, except for the addition of livebearers. Live bearers prefer a higher ph, all the fish aforementioned in his list prefer lower ph. Plus live-bearers are pretty messy/high bioload and would be pushing the limit of your stocking.


I agree kelso. I wan't sure about the livebearers so thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## hotshotdevil32 (Jan 30, 2010)

*this one is for you rrcoolj*

rrcoolj this is for you i like all of those ideas but could you turn them into an actual set up 
like this

6-bleeding heart tetras
2- anglefish
... etc


----------

